
Legal digital music is commercial suicide  - makimaki
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/09/09/michael_robertson_music_models/
======
ricree
So how do Itunes and Amazon fit in with this author's viewpoint. To broadly
paint all online music stores into one of three categories without once
mentioning the largest and most successful certainly casts some doubt on his
opinion.

~~~
Herring
I'll give it a try. Due to the ipod, I'm thinking Apple was big enough to
dictate its own terms. Some of that applies to amazon besides they get to sell
DRM free stuff because the labels hate apple a lot more.

Working as intended. The industry is one big middleman. Does anyone think
they'll willingly let in another middleman?

------
paul9290
What needs to happen is labels creating a department specifically for
startups. Maybe a technology music startup incubator of sorts in each label,
that facilitates and promotes new music technologies. Such new tech is the
only way the industry will survive!

Right now it seems build an audience and then the industry will talk with you,
but it's not about how each can benefit each one another... rather pay X,
agree to crazy X or die!

That is so backwards - litigation as a business, maybe good for ambulance
chasers, but not for companies promoting the arts!

------
jmtulloss
My startup (<http://harmonize.fm>) tried to go the legal route but couldn't
find the massive funding necessary to do so. It's sad, since I feel that our
service was so simple and useful.

The large up front fees required by the labels ensure that there are very few
players in the space, and with that, very little innovation.

------
misuba
Emusic has survived for a really long time...

